# TIÊU CHUẨN KHO LẠNH BẢO QUẢN VẮC XIN



## Kholanhquangminh89 (31 Tháng năm 2021)

Kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin là một sản phẩm đòi hỏi tiêu chuẩn cao nhằm bảo quản Vắc xin luôn trong tình trạng tốt nhất và tránh những rủi ro gây nguy hiểm đến tính mạnh con người. Vì vậy, khi làm kho lạnh Vắc xin, các đơn vị cần lưu ý các vấn đề sau:

*1. Tiêu chuẩn bảo quản Vắc xin trong kho lạnh:*

Để thiết kế và lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin thì cần nắm rõ cách bảo quản vắc xin trong kho lạnh đạt tiêu chuẩn để tránh gây nên thiệt hại sau này. Các yêu cầu bảo quản vắc xin trong kho lạnh đó là:

*a) Qui tắc bảo quản trong kho lạnh:*
- Không được để vắc xin ở sát vách kho lạnh hoặc gần dàn lạnh nơi phát ra luồng khí lạnh trong kho lạnh để tránh đóng băng gây hư hỏng vắc xin.
- Kiểm tra mức độ an toàn của khu vực bảo quản bằng thẻ đóng băng điện tử (Freeze Tag) hoặc máy ghi nhiệt độ tự động đã được kích hoạt.
- Vắc xin phải luôn được xếp lên giá, kệ trong kho lạnh, đảm bảo cho không khí được lưu thông đều và giữ cho vắc xin tránh tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nền kho lạnh.

*b) Kiểm tra khu vực an toàn bảo quản vắc xin trên giá/kệ trong kho lạnh*
- Đặt thiết bị ghi nhiệt độ trên giá/kệ gần dàn lạnh. Để thiết bị ít nhất 48 giờ và kiểm tra nhiệt độ cao nhất và thấp nhất. Nếu nhiệt độ nằm trong khoảng + 20C đến + 80C thì khu vực đó an toàn để bảo quản vắc xin. Nếu nhiệt độ không nằm trong khoảng nhiệt độ trên, đánh dấu “không an toàn” và chuyển thiết bị theo dõi nhiệt độ ra khu vực khác của giá/kệ.
- Lặp lại quy trình thử nhiệt độ trên tất cả các giá/kệ gần dàn lạnh cho đến khi thiết lập được giới hạn khu vực bảo quản an toàn.
- Đánh dấu rõ trên giá/kệ những khu vực nguy hiểm “lạnh” bằng băng dính màu. Không sử dụng những khu vực đó để bảo quản vắc xin nhạy cảm với đông băng.
- Lặp lại việc kiểm tra này mỗi khi thay thế thiết bị làm lạnh.

*c) Kiểm tra khu vực an toàn bảo quản vắc xin trên nền kho lạnh*
- Xếp một chồng hộp bìa rỗng cao khoảng 150 cm trong khu vực bảo quản vắc xin bằng kệ. Để thiết bị ghi nhiệt độ lên trên trong ít nhất 48 giờ và sau đó kiểm tra nhiệt độ cao nhất, nhiệt độ thấp nhất.
- Nếu nhiệt độ nằm trong khoảng + 20C đến + 80C thì khu vực đó an toàn để bảo quản vắc xin nhạy cảm với đông băng. Dùng sơn hoặc băng dính để đánh dấu và đảm bảo khu vực được đánh dấu phù hợp với kích thước các kệ. Giữa các kệ phải có khoảng cách ít nhất 10 cm để không khí lạnh lưu thông.
- Nếu không nằm trong khoảng nhiệt độ trên, đánh dấu khu vực đó lại và tiến hành thử nghiệm ở vị trí khác cho đến khi thiết lập được các giới hạn của vùng bảo quản an toàn.
- Lặp lại việc kiểm tra này mỗi khi thay thiết bị làm lạnh.
- Nên sử dụng kệ nhựa/ kệ Inox vì kệ gỗ có thể bị nấm mốc, xếp chúng ở nơi khô ráo trong kho để dùng khi cần.

*d) Bảo quản vắc xin trên các giá/kệ trong kho lạnh*
- Sắp xếp các hộp vắc xin trên giá/kệ trong kho lạnh dương và kho lạnh âm theo loại vắc xin, theo lô, hạn sử dụng. Để khoảng cách 5 cm theo chiều thẳng đứng giữa các loại để phân biệt và lưu thông khí. Phải đảm bảo nhìn thấy được nhãn dán của các hộp. Dán vào góc của giá tên loại vắc xin, nhà sản xuất, lô và hạn sử dụng.
- Khoảng cách giữa các hộp vắc xin và khoảng cách với vách kho lạnh là 5 cm. Khoảng cách với trần là trên 10 cm. Không được bảo quản vắc xin trực tiếp trên nền kho lạnh.
- Một số vắc xin được đóng gói hộp bên ngoài đến cấp thứ 3 (hộp lớn chứa các hộp vắc xin) thì để nguyên cho đến khi cần mở hộp cấp phát và chuyển sang dạng đóng gói cấp 2 (hộp nhỏ đựng các lọ vắc xin) để quản lý kho và kiểm đếm vắc xin dễ dàng.

*e) Bảo quản vắc xin trên kệ/ tấm kê panel: (thường dùng trong trường hợp phải bảo quản vắc xin số lượng lớn)*
- Đặt kệ trong khu vực được đánh dấu trên nền kho lạnh.
- Xếp vắc xin lên kệ. Không được xếp cao quá 150 cm. Đảm bảo thùng vắc xin không trùm kín các cạnh của kệ.
- Vắc xin được bảo quản trên kệ cần dán nhãn ghi rõ loại vắc xin, nhà sản xuất, dạng trình bày, số lô và hạn sử dụng.
- Khi không cần dùng nữa thì mang kệ ra khỏi kho lạnh tránh ảnh hưởng đến việc đi lại.






​
*2. Tiêu chuẩn giám sát Vắc xin trong kho lạnh*
Giám sát nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin là công việc hết sức quan trọng. Vì vậy cần tuân thủ nguyên tắc: 

*"Theo dõi nhiệt độ của kho lạnh hàng ngày (kể cả ngày lễ, ngày nghỉ) và ghi vào bảng theo dõi nhiệt độ tối thiểu 02 lần/ngày vào buổi sáng lúc đến và buổi chiều trước khi về".*

*3. Các thiết bị cần lắp đặt cho kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin:*
Do đòi hỏi nghiêm ngặt trong khâu bảo quản và giám sát vắc xin trong kho lạnh. Vì vậy, cần lưu ý lắp đặt đầy đủ các thiết bị cho kho lạnh bảo quản vắc xin như sau:

- Cụm máy làm lạnh dự phòng: Lắp đặt 2 hệ máy lạnh có công suất mỗi cụm đủ cung cấp nhiệt lạnh cần thiết cho kho lạnh, trong đó 1 hệ máy sẽ dự phòng trong trường hợp hệ máy còn lại có sự cố
- Máy phát điện dự phòng: Để đảm bảo nguồn điện liên tục, cần lắp đặt máy phát điện dự phòng cho kho lạnh bảo quản vắc xin.
- Hệ thống ghi chép và lưu trữ nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh: Cần có hệ thống giám sát nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh liên tục để theo dõi, ghi chép và lưu trữ biểu đồ nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh để theo dõi và đối chiếu nhiệt độ bảo quản khi cần thiết.
- Hệ thống báo động: Để tránh kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin bị mất nhiệt trong thời gian dài, hệ thống báo động đóng vai trò rất quan trọng nhằm cảnh báo cho những người có trách nhiệm biết khi nào nhiệt độ vượt ngưỡng cho phép trong kho lạnh bảo quản vắn xin. Thông thường các cảnh báo này gồm:
+ Báo động tại chỗ bằng còi hụ.
+ Báo động qua tin nhắn SMS cho các số điện thoại cài đặt sẵn.
+ Báo động qua email cho các địa chỉ mail của những người quản lý kho lạnh.

*4. Đơn vị cung cấp kho lạnh Vắc xin đạt tiêu chuẩn:*
Đặt niềm tin vào đơn vị cung cấp kho lạnh uy tín và đội ngũ kỹ thuật giỏi, nhiều kinh nghiệm và đặc biệt dịch vụ hậu mãi tốt nhằm có được kho lạnh luôn trong tình trạng tốt nhất, luôn được kiểm tra, vệ sinh sạch sẽ để tránh sự cố vì thiết bị sử dụng trong thời gian dài.

Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn được các công ty cung cấp Vắc xin, trung tâm y tế, bệnh viện lớn nhỏ cả nước tin tưởng giao phó trách nhiệm cung cấp lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin theo tiêu chuẩn Bộ Y Tế. Chúng tôi cũng tự hào là đơn vị tận tâm và dịch vụ hoàn hảo trong lĩnh vực cung cấp kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin trên toàn quốc.

Quang Minh tự hào cung cấp kho lạnh chất lượng và dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp, tận tâm


*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (3 Tháng sáu 2021)

Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn được các công ty cung cấp Vắc xin, trung tâm y tế, bệnh viện lớn nhỏ cả nước tin tưởng giao phó trách nhiệm cung cấp lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin theo tiêu chuẩn Bộ Y Tế. Chúng tôi cũng tự hào là đơn vị tận tâm và dịch vụ hoàn hảo trong lĩnh vực cung cấp kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin trên toàn quốc.


*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (23 Tháng sáu 2021)

Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn được các công ty cung cấp Vắc xin, trung tâm y tế, bệnh viện lớn nhỏ cả nước tin tưởng giao phó trách nhiệm cung cấp lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin theo tiêu chuẩn Bộ Y Tế. Chúng tôi cũng tự hào là đơn vị tận tâm và dịch vụ hoàn hảo trong lĩnh vực cung cấp kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin trên toàn quốc.


*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (31 Tháng tám 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (21 Tháng chín 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (6 Tháng mười 2021)

Là thương hiệu lớn trong ngành kho lạnh của nước ta, Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn luôn đặt yếu tố chất lượng lên hàng đầu nhằm đảm bảo cho các công trình kho lạnh được Quang Minh lắp đặt luôn bền bỉ với thời gian và đồng hành cùng doanh nghiệp trong nhiều năm phát triển.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------

